# Off-Topic Discussion > Extended Discussion > Inner Sanctum >  >  Open 3rd eye

## Sozu

Alright, I tried to search on the forums about this. But only I got up is:
_Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms._

Anyway, for a year ago when I started to read about astral projection, out of body experiences and lucid dreaming, I also runned by other stuffs like the 3rd eye.
I've heard from somebody that with 3rd eye you can see stuffs with your eyes closed and there was some more stuffs that sounded cool, which I've forgot.
And that it would be able to see results after 1-2 week.

Well, now I wonder more about it, if there is any proof for this?
If really you can see things with the 3rd eye, wont it be possible to just have a mindfold or something and then having a perso showing up an object or something, and the person with mindfold gonna say what it is?

I'm interested in learning more, by googling there's alot of tutorials that differ from eachother and no idea which one to try out etc.

Have anybody here tried out to open the 3rd eye?


_Don't know if this thread belong to 'beyond dreaming', if not then move please._

[edit]
Here somebody having a guide.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqgVZJ6she4 haven't heard you've to rub the forhead and imagine the eye.. until now.
But is there any proof at all for this?

----------


## mcwillis

> Have anybody here tried out to open the 3rd eye?  Don't know if this thread belong to 'beyond dreaming', if not then move please.



I have opened my third eye to a minor degree in the past.  This will probably be moved to Inner Sanctum I guess.

Anyway, it is my understanding that the pineal and pituitary glands both radiate an  energetic force like an electromagnetic field.  Through the process of certain meditation techniques the sphere of those energetic forces expand and when they overlap the third eye opens and one has visions.

The technique I was given originates in India and is not well knwon.  Here it is:

Take the tips of your thumb and second finger and place them firmly in the corner of your eye sockets next to the bridge of your noise.  Then place the tip of your first finger on your forehead about a centimetre above your eyebrows.  The tips of your thumb, first and second fingers will be like the corner points of a triangular shape.

Practice for no more than 15 minutes a day to start with.  You may find that there is a tingling or tickling sensation in the middle of the above described triangular shape.  Within a few weeks of doing this I started having visions of extremely brilliant white or golden light.  I now of one person in my hometown that was able to see auras naturally within two weeks of practicing this technique.  It is powerful.  With time the visions will turn from light into what one would call visions of the higher spiritual dimensions.  Visions of the future can occur also.

----------


## Sozu

Thanks, but not sure how you meant. About how I shall have the fingers.
I tried to make a pic of how I got it, and wonder if understanded it correct


the green color on finger put on the green spot on the face, and same with the other colors.
No idea really where the eye socket it and all stuffs you talked about

----------


## mcwillis

> Thanks, but not sure how you meant. About how I shall have the fingers.
> I tried to make a pic of how I got it, and wonder if I'm correct



Perfect picture, just bring the green blob down a little  :smiley:

----------


## Erii

Moved to Inner Sanctum  :smiley:

----------


## Sozu

Ahh okay thanks  :smiley:  i'll try it out daily.

----------


## Qwer

i have been wanting to do this for a while because i heard when your chakras are activating you can feel a pressure. and i dont feel this on any of the chakras exept the 3rd eye. i feel verry strong tingleing and pressure. so i guess this means it is working. does anybody know what it means?

----------


## mcwillis

I don't think it should really be called the third eye chakra even though it is a popular name, this chakra is also commonly referred as the ajna chakra and the name I use.  Ajna is from the Sanskrit language, on of the main languages used in India.  The ajna is one of the 7 major chakras.  A major chakra evolves over time naturally, moving from a sluggish semi-dormant state to an active fully-developed state. When a chakra develops, it gains the ability to work with additional forces and to perform additional functions.  When you start to meditate on this chakra or do any chakra manipulation work you are bringing in those additional forces I mentioned and can be felt.  This is very common with the ajna chakra and not so much with the other chakras.  Why this is I'm not entirely sure.  However, the most powerful feelings I feel are from the heart or anahata chakra, can feel like my chest is going to explode sometimes.

----------


## tsiouz

all energy centers except the entrance of the kundalini are closed.unlocking of the centres is not the cause it is the result of awareness.you're going the wrong way.

----------

